
Facebook board member Peter Thiel met with white nationalist - edward
https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-board-member-peter-thiel-met-with-white-nationalist-report-2020-9
======
WFHRenaissance
I feel like sensationalist news like this doesn't belong here? Or at least the
conversation that stems from it will ultimately be uninteresting/ sheerly
bitter argument? (I'm hoping I prove myself wrong here)

~~~
jhayward
I share the expectation of the outcome, but it is vitally important that HN
types address the absolutely monumental amount of political effect that tech
is having, and the internal policies and biases that are driving it.

